# Strut braces-a waste of money?



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

I've chosen to run stock springs on my '97 SE-R, but have made a few changes to increase front/rear balance, which I felt was the car's most annoying flaw. I've had my beam bent, and I run a little extra air in the front tires, as well as a little camber in the front. I also put on Suspension Technique anti-sway bars front and back. Craving to undo the last portion of understeer, I've been considering putting on a rear strut tower bar. I had one in the front, and I thought it was a waste of money, doing nothing but adding weight to the car, and probably a little bit of understeer. Off it came. Can I expect better from the rear? My guess at this point is that the rear strut bar helps if you have a rear anti-sway bar AND springs, and you're throwing your car around pretty good. Any informed opinions want to convince me otherwise? If so, does brand matter? They seem to range from $10 - $100+!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

technically, it will improve the stiffness of the chassis 
realistically, you wont be able to feel much difference...if any at all


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> technically, it will improve the stiffness of the chassis
> realistically, you wont be able to feel much difference...if any at all




true true, i really dont think the weight of them will drag you down so i wouldnt worry about that. I plan on getting a rear one day and i have a front one now. Alot of people seem to have them though. so if they were such a bad thing I would assume that i wouldnt see so many people with em


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

on my b13 i noticed a slight difference, the car feels a little stiffer but the biggest difference i noticed all the little creaks and other sounds went away in the rear


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

i have both front and rear strut tower braces on my n15 pulsar and i fealt a significant difference in teh responsiveness of the car. Also the car understeers significantly less.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

You'll only see the benefits of a STB when the suspension is heavily loaded to the point that the chassis is flexing. When this happens, the STB keeps the strut mounts from moving with relation to each other, and prevents a difference/change in geometry between the wheels. This can prevent loss of traction when you desperately need traction, such as in an emergency manoeuver

Lew.


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. I'll probably break down and get one. And then take it off, too! I just can't bring myself to buy one of those off of ebay - I can't imagine any bar for $10 is gonna do crap. Is there a better value out there than the Motivational for $60?

- John
-97 200sx se-r w/stock springs, in search of front/rear balance


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

they all do the same thing
whether if it's $10 or $100


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

jmann98 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I'll probably break down and get one. And then take it off, too! I just can't bring myself to buy one of those off of ebay - I can't imagine any bar for $10 is gonna do crap. Is there a better value out there than the Motivational for $60?
> 
> - John
> -97 200sx se-r w/stock springs, in search of front/rear balance


There is a slight difference, but if you break it down, essentially you get the same thing, just slighty different designs, and you're paying for the name on the bar (it doesn't matter, since it's hidden in the trunk anyways.)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

glowsentra said:


> There is a slight difference, but if you break it down, essentially you get the same thing, just slighty different designs, and you're paying for the name on the bar (it doesn't matter, since it's hidden in the trunk anyways.)


i agree with radioaktive and glow..

i have both front and rear strut and are the no name ebay brand i bought 2 for 30 local pick up back in the day..

i noticed that my cornering at a higher speed got more sharper etc than without.

there is no real big difference between 10 dollar and 100 dollar strut tower bar.. they all do the same thing.. courtesy sells theirs for 60 bux or more for the b14 and they look and feel identical to the ones that are on ebay for 10 bux or so for i have seen it and compared it to mine.

so if you like to spend over 60 bux or so on a FSTB or a RSTB go for it since it your cash and we cant tell you how you spend it and how you mod your car for it is your car and to each their own.


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

Ebay it is! Thanks again.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

thanks guys you just made up my mind also and I ordered one off of ebay...I will give an update once it is installed


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> they all do the same thing
> whether if it's $10 or $100



no, the cheaper ones tend to be made from weak materials and tend to be pretty thin and pretty much flex themselves. the higher end ones are made from better materials and are made thicker and actually serve their purpose.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

^^^ i def. have some ebay specials and they are the shit. made from the exact same stuff as the expensive bars, it has the materials and manufacturing info in the case it came it - it's the same stuff


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ltcassio said:


> ^^^ i def. have some ebay specials and they are the shit. made from the exact same stuff as the expensive bars, it has the materials and manufacturing info in the case it came it - it's the same stuff



and what is that?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> and what is that?




"light-weight air-craft metal"

:cheers:


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

I have front and rear strut bars and my cornering speed did increase a bit but my biggest change is during hard turns my car actually turns when before the front end would start to slide. but that big dif is usually under HEAVY turning. eg beating a red light to make a left hand turn onto the freeway.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I personally don't have bars because I don't have a modded suspension but would like to have at least a back to get rid of creaking. The one thing I have seen people comment the most about front versus rear is that the rear brace does much more than the front because it is a straight bar that can be tightened much more. The fronts always have bends at the ends not allowing as much adjustment. As for the materials I would only be concerned about the mounting plates being thinner steel. The bar itself could be made of cheap aluminum alloy and the only way to break it would be to pull the threaded insert entirely out of the threaded aluminum bar. If your chasis flexes enough to do that I think you need more than a stb to start. Just my two worthless pennys.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well i got very very lucky off of ebay and got both FRONT/REAR STB for only 7.50 + 10 shipping and turns i could not take at more than 30 i can now take at 60 i like them very much and i have pissed off everyone i know for getting both for soo damn cheap.

But all they are is metal bar
shit u could make one yourself if u wanted to but the ebay ones are WORTH it.



jmann98 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I'll probably break down and get one. And then take it off, too! I just can't bring myself to buy one of those off of ebay - I can't imagine any bar for $10 is gonna do crap. Is there a better value out there than the Motivational for $60?
> 
> - John
> -97 200sx se-r w/stock springs, in search of front/rear balance


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

Your speed in the turns increased from 30 mph to 60 mph because of strut bars. Right. Put the pipe down, my friend...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Strut Braces*

Yeah they help. The most notable difference is if you have no mods and slap on braces front and rear.
Use them front and rear (balance).
I prefer the stillen ones with cut-outs and they adjust to fit.
The stillen g-brace sucks and was a waste, it is like a 1/2" off on the bolt holes on my b14, guess I could drill the shit outa it.


----------

